# Angeforderter Anmeldetyp nicht gestattet !



## Localnet (3. September 2004)

*Habe hier 'ne Knacknuss und brauche dringend Hilfe :* 

Ich versuche schon seit Wochen, 2 Rechner zu vernetzen, welche sich jedoch standhaft dagegen wehren !
Alle einschlägigen Tips in Foren habe ich schon durch, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen.

*Corpus delicti sind :* 
Ein Rechner  Win2000 Prof, SP4, ein Rechner XP Home

*Das Problem :* 
XP-PC kann problemlos auf Win2000-Dateisystem zugreifen, umgekehrt bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung : "Anmeldung fehlgeschlagen.Dem Benutzer wurde der angeforderte Anmeldetyp an diesem Computer nicht gestattet."

*Die Rechnerkonfigurationen :* 
- Beide Rechner lassen sich gegenseitig anpingen
- Auf beiden Rechnern sind Ordner zum Netzzugriff freigegeben
- Der  Win2000 hat keine, der XP-Rechner eine abgeschaltete Firewall (von Sygate, KEIN Zonealarm-Schrott), XP-Firewall sowieso deaktiviert.
- Beide Rechner sind in der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe (LOCALNET)
- Protokoll TCP/IP sowie Datei -und Druckerfreigabe auf beiden Rechnern vorhanden
- Die Rechner haben verschiedene Namen (OG bzw. UG)
- IPs sind fest vergeben (192.168.0.1 und 192.168.0.2, Subnetmask jeweils 255.255.255.0)
- Beide Rechner haben freigegebene Gastkonten
- Alle anderen User existieren auf beiden Rechnern und haben die gleichen Kennwörter
-  Der Insidertip mit dem Registryeintrag unter HCLM/System/CurrentControlSet/Control/Lsa/restrictanonymoussam auf den Wert "0" setzen war auch ohne Erfolg
- Versuche, die IPs fix in den Systemdateien "LMHost" unter /System32/driver/etc/ eintragen brachten auch nichts.

Was muss ich denn NOCH tun, gen Mekka beten ?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## TheNBP (4. September 2004)

Ruf mal die Lokalen Sicherheitseinstellungen auf (irgendwo in der Verwaltung oder über "Ausführen": "%SystemRoot%\system32\secpol.msc /s", dann > "Lokale Richtlinien" > "Sicherheitsoptionen" und schau mal nach was unter "LAN Manager Authentifizierungsebene" steht. Am kompatibelsten ist hier die Einstellung "LM- und NTLM-Antworten senden".
Diese ist aber eigentlich auch standardmässig eingestellt

Es gibt in diesem Menü aber auch noch weitere Einstellungen die teilweise die Anmeldung an Netzwerkrechnern beeinflussen


----------



## Localnet (4. September 2004)

Hallo NBP,

danke für den TIp, habe jedoch leider in der XPHome-Version keine Lokale Sicherheitsrichtlinien, die Datei "secpol.msc" ist bei mir ebenfalls nicht im Sys32-Verzeichnis vorhanden.

Was mit jedoch heute noch aufgefallen ist :

Unter "Verwaltung/Ereignisse/Sicherheit" finden sich lauter Fehlerüberwachungeinträge zu den Zeiten, an denen der Win2k-Rechner versuchte, sich am XP-Rechner anzumelden.
Wenn ich mit "Eigenschaften" die Fehlerdetails betrachte, so finde ich dort merkwürdigerweise folgende Infos :

Fehlgeschlagene Anmeldung:
 	Grund:	Dem Benutzer wurde der angeforderte
 		Anmeldetyp an diesem Computer nicht gestattet.
 	Benutzername:	ralph
 	Domäne:		UG
 	Anmeldetyp:	3
 	Anmeldevorgang:	NtLmSsp 
 	Authentifizierungspaket:	NTLM
 	Name der Arbeitsstation:	UG

der 2k-Rechner verwendet offensichtlich die von dir beschriebene NTLM-Authentifizierung, jedoch sieht das hier so aus, als ob der XP-Rechner meint, der Benutzer "ralph" wäre in der DOMÄNE "UG" !
"UG" ist jedoch nur der Rechnername des Win2K-Rechners, eine Domäne  habe ich aber nirgends definiert (zumindestens nicht wissentlich) !

Zum Thema Authentifizierung : 
Ich hatte auch schon mal die  IEEE 801.2 - Authentifizierung ganz abgeschaltet, was leider keine Veränderung mit sich brachte


----------



## TheNBP (6. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Localnet _
> *Unter "Verwaltung/Ereignisse/Sicherheit" finden sich lauter Fehlerüberwachungeinträge zu den Zeiten, an denen der Win2k-Rechner versuchte, sich am XP-Rechner anzumelden.
> Wenn ich mit "Eigenschaften" die Fehlerdetails betrachte, so finde ich dort merkwürdigerweise folgende Infos :
> 
> ...


Gibt XP Home eine eventid / Ereignisnummer / Fehlernummer aus? Damit könnte http://www.eventid.net einen Hinweis geben.



> _Original geschrieben von Localnet _
> *Zum Thema Authentifizierung :
> Ich hatte auch schon mal die  IEEE 801.2 - Authentifizierung ganz abgeschaltet, was leider keine Veränderung mit sich brachte
> *


Glaube nicht das diese Authentifizierung etwas mit Deinem Problem zu tun hat.

Hast Du eigentlich die "einfache Dateifreigabe" von XP eingeschaltet?


----------



## Localnet (6. September 2004)

Die Anmeldung läuft unter der Event-ID 534, unter "www.EventID.net"  wird hierfür die Quelle "adsctlr" genannt, nähere Infos gibts dort leider nur gegen (Kostenpflichtige) Anmeldung.

Die "einfache Dateifreigabe" habe ich unter XP-Home leider nicht, ich habe mir jedoch bereits den einschlägigen Tip zu Nutze gemacht und habe mir den Filemanager "Winfile.exe" von NT4 draufgespielt und damit meine betreffenden Ordner freigabemässig total "aufgemacht".
Ich denke jedoch nicht, dass mein Problem daher rührt, denn ich scheitere ja schon an der Anmeldung, die Freigaberechte des Dateisystems sind dann wohl nochmal eine andere Baustelle, Seufz !


----------



## TheNBP (6. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Localnet _
> *Die "einfache Dateifreigabe" habe ich unter XP-Home leider nicht,
> *


 ? Das kann doch fast nicht sein. Ich hätte jetzt gedacht das die gerade eben in der Home Version enthalten ist. Sollte zu finden sein im Datei Explorer > Extras > Ordneroptionen > Ansicht > Einfache Dateifreigabe verwenden



> _Original geschrieben von Localnet _*....die Freigaberechte des Dateisystems sind dann wohl nochmal eine andere Baustelle, Seufz ! *


Eigentlich halb so wild. Einfach auf "Jeder" setzen (Standard) und dann hat auch jeder angemeldete Nutzer darauf Zugriff.


----------



## Localnet (7. September 2004)

Nein leider nicht denn anscheinend ist die "einfache Dateifreigabe" gerade in der Home-Version der Standard, die erweiterten Sicherheitsrichtlinien sind nur im Professional enthalten.

Ich bin mir deshalb auch nicht sicher, ob mein Problem wirklich daher rührt, es muss doch auch Menschen geben, welche einen XPHome -Rechner in ein Netz eingebunden bekommen haben !

Ich möchte nicht unbedingt alleine deswegen auf XP-Pro umsteigen, zumal ich auch schon von Problemen selbiger Art auf solchen Systemen gehört habe.

Die einzige Spur, die ich bisher habe könnte darauf hinweisen, dass mein XP-PC meint, der Win2K-Rechner wäre in der Domäne UG, welches ja nicht der Fall ist. ...


----------



## HADEX (7. September 2004)

Also Domäne kannst irgendwie von deiner Fehlerquellenliste streichen. Soweit ich das weiss, lässt sich ein Domänen Netzwerk nur mit den Serverbetriebssystemen von Microsoft realisieren und da scheidet Windows 2000 und erst recht XP Home Edition aus.


----------

